# Nickel Plated Omega Pocketwatch



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

hi

I am new here , it is a great forum and have learned a lot reading it

I have been offered nickel plated omega pocketwatch in mint condition

and full service cleaning done on it

but am not sure what should I pay for it?

I see them on ebay for 250-350 is this ok

thanks


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome.

I'm still learning about pocket watches myself.


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

yes me too

i will go to the shop tommorrow to get serial num and excact model and then check online


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Seems a lot of money................. i am selling a solid silver one with gilt medals in the back for Â£195 on a well known auction site............ to offset my 4 figure dentists bill 

Also make sure case, dial and movement is all signed Omega, if it's what you like then buy it, but always good to shop around


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks harry for advice

i got the serials and movement it is 38.5 caliber

8861373 which is 1938-39

I need to research it a bit more

and check arround as you say

i used to get some chipped things in the past

but now i will only go as you say all original parts and mint condition


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a very similar calibre 40.1. From the limited research I did the 38.5 and 40.1 movements were 'budget' movements supplied to assemblers during the pre-WWII depression. They were designed with robustness, accuracy and ease of service in mind. Not cheap watches but very good value for money.

You may find this link useful http://www.ehow.com/how_6793205_value-antique-omega-pocket-watch.html

Julian (L)


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks Julian for link


----------

